# Coupons for Cubing Stores



## ProStar (Nov 30, 2019)

If you have any codes I'm missing, please comment the code, % off, and the source(i.e a specific youtube channel)
If a code is missing and/or has incorrect info, please provide the info if possible
Codes with a known expiration date (i.e "November" for TheCubicle, lasting until the end of November) will not be included
New stores(if they have known coupons) will be added when info is provided

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SpeedCubeShop*
TCK - 5% off (YouTuber TCKyewbs)
SCR - 5% off (YouTuber SpeedCubeReview)
Blue - 5% off (YouTuber Cubeorithms)
RedVsBlue - 5% off (YouTuber Cubeorithms)
JPerm - 5% off (YouTuber J Perm)
Hero - 5% off (YouTuber CubeSolveHero)
Antonie - 5% off (Cuber Antonie Paterakis)
Encoded - 5% off (YouTuber Cubing Encoded)
POG - 5% off (Cuber Brandon Nunez)
MEgdal - 5% off (Cuber Martin Egdal)
Dragon - 5% off (YouTuber Crimson's Cubes)
Liva - 5% off (YouTuber Liva Kleiner)
Reddit - 5% off (Subreddit r/Cubers)
Paradox - 5% off (YouTuber ParadoxCubing)
JavaCuber - 5% off (YouTuber Java Cuber)
David - 5% off (Cuber David Epstein)
TheDuke - 5% off (Influencer TheDukeOfCubes)
Ram - 5% off (YouTuber Ram Thakkar)

*TheCubicle*
Eppley - 5% off (Unknown source)
Pockets - 5% off (YouTuber ColorfulPockets)
Jack3BLD - 5% off (Cuber Jack Cai)
JRCuber - 5% off (YouTuber JRCuber) [Free JRCuber logo included]
PseudoGod - 5% off (Cuber Tymon Kolasiński)
CrazyBadCuber - 5% off (YouTuber CrazyBadCuber)
BrodyTheCuber - 5% off (YouTuber BrodyTheCuber) [Free BrodyTheCuber logo included]
LaZer0MonKey - 5% off (YouTuber LaZer0MonKey) [Free LaZer0MonKey logo included]
CubeHead - 5% off (YouTuber CubeHead) [Free CubeHead logo included]
White - 5% off (Cuber Zachary White)
Skewbgod - 5% off (Cuber Michal Rzewuski)
Scalpel - 5% off (Cuber Stanley Chapel)
Kimchi - 5% off (Cuber Asher Kim Magierek)
Insane - 5% off (Cuber Rami Sbahi)
SQ-1god - 5% off (Cuber Rasmus Stub Detlefsen)
TopFirst - 5% off (Cuber John Gaynor)
TommyCherry - 5% off (Cuber Tommy Cherry)
Z3Cubing - 5% off (YouTuber Z3Cubing) [Free Z3Cubing logo included]
LCC - 5% off (YouTuber Lights Camera Cubing) [Free Lights Camera Cubing logo included]
CrazyCubingCarol - 5% off (YouTuber CrazyCubingCarol)
Cyoubx - 5% off (YouTuber Cyoubx) [Free Cyobux logo included]
CM - 5% off (YouTuber Cube Master)
Nathan5 - 5% off (YouTuber Nathan Miles)
CubingCritics - 5% off (Reviewer SpeedCubeCritic)
JFCubing - 5% off (YouTuber JFCubing)
GelCubes - 5% off (YouTuber GelCubes)
BrianSun - 5% off (YouTuber Brian Sun)
Owen - 5% off (YouTuber Owen Morrison)
Rice - 5% off (Influencer cubed.rice)
CutieCubie69 - 5% off (YouTuber cutie cubie)
Rain - 5% off (Cubing in the Rain)
Humble - 5% off (YouTuber Humble Cuber)
KADtheCuber - 5% off (YouTuber KADtheCuber)
TPSKing - 5% off (Cuber Lucas Etter)
LukeGarrett - 5% off (Cuber Luke Garrett)
CubicStar27 - 5% off (Cuber Seung Hyuk Nahm)
Valk - 5% off (Cuber Mats Valk)
DerpyCuber - 5% off (YouTuber Derpy Cuber)
MaxSiauw - 5% off (Cuber Max Siauw)
Dana - 5% off (YouTuber Dana Yi)
CUBASTIC - 5% off (YouTuber CUBASTIC)
JSCuber - 5% off (YouTuber JS Cuber)

*DailyPuzzles*
Instagram - 10% off (Unknown Source)
Thanks10 - 10% off (Unknown Source)
Cuberous - 10% off (YouTuber Cuberous)
CKSuperLevis - 10% off (YouTuber CKSuperLevis)
SCC10 - 10% off (Reviewer SpeedCubeCritic)
Tingman - 5% off (YouTuber Tingman)
TNLCubing - 5% off (YouTuber TNL Cubing)
Gezza10 - 5% off (YouTuber Gezza Cubing)
NathanWilson - 5% off (YouTuber NathanWilson)
Olor - 5% off (YouTuber Tingman)
Razn - 5% off (YouTuber CubeRazn)
Tingboy - 5% off (YouTuber Tingman)
Teboe - 5% off (YouTuber TeboeCubes)

*Cubelelo.com*
Cubelang - 5% off (YouTuber Abhijeet)
arbdude - 5% off (Unknown Source)
alaik50 - 5% off (Unknown Source)
chicken - 5% off (Unknown Source)
aryan50 - 5% off (Cuber Aryan Chhabra)
xmansy10 - 5% off (Unknown Source)
King50 - 5% off (Unknown Source)

*KewbzUK*
Wilkinson5 - 5% off (YouTuber TomTheCuber)
Critic5 - 5% off (Reviewer SpeedCubeCritic)
BelgianSC5 - 5% off (YouTuber Belgian Speedcuber)

*CanCube*
KVSCuber - 5% off (YouTuber Kyle Van Straaten)

*CubeDepotUSA*
CornerCutter - 5% off (Podcaster Josh)
DGCubes - 5% off (YouTuber DGCubes)

*Speedcubing.org*
WeCube - 5% off
Alpha - 5% off (YouTuber AlphaCubers)
Dre - 5% off (Owner/YouTuber Dre Cubing)

*MoYuStore*
AbsoRuud10 - 10% off (Cuber Ruud Pollé)

*CubingOutLoud*
CUBE.BE.CUBED.Justin - 5% off (YouTuber CUBE.BE.CUBED)
CUBE.BE.CUBED.Kayden - 5% off (YouTuber CUBE.BE.CUBED)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note: Codes are not case-sensitive

(Last Updated June 13, 2022)


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 30, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> If you have any codes I'm missing, please comment the code, % off, and the source(i.e a specific youtube channel)
> If a code has a known expiration date(i.e "November" for TheCubicle, lasting until the end of November), please include that info
> If a code is missing and/or has incorrect info, please provide the info if possible
> New stores(if they have known coupons) will be added when info is provided
> ...


For Daily puzzles theres also TNL cubing


----------



## CodingCuber (Nov 30, 2019)

Could you also include speedcube.com.au if possible?


----------



## kubesolver (Nov 30, 2019)

It might not be a popular opinion but I would like to share a sentiment that compiling these kinds of lists is in my opinion unfair for the businesses.

The promo codes to the affiliates are given at the cost of the business in exchange for bringing new customers that wouldn't buy otherwise. I feel it's unfair if I would google or look for a thread like this for the best promo code for a shop that I already know and like and intend to buy from.

I don't know what deals listed shops have with affiliates but the 5% bonus for you means probably 10%-30% less for the shop and depending on a margin a shop has it might mean sacrificing most of the profit.

Please consider giving up on your 5% bonus and support good shops instead of randomly googled affiliates.



> If one of the included codes is linked to your favorite shop and YouTuber


I think that if someone is your favourite YouTuber you should have gotten the code directly from him/her and not from here.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> Could you also include speedcube.com.au if possible?



I'd be happy to, but I don't know of any coupons for it


----------



## GAN 356 X (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## ChocoBlocko (Feb 8, 2020)

Code BLUE for the Cubeorithms 5% off on the cubicle.com speedcubeshop.com, my bad


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 8, 2020)

Code 'alpha' for 5% off at speedcubing.org 
Source: alpha Cubers


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Feb 8, 2020)

Code 'WILKINSON5' for 5% off at KewbzUK
Source: My channel

Also sources for some others
PseudoGod: Tymon
Gezza10: Gezza Cubing


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

ChocoBlocko said:


> Code BLUE for the Cubeorithms 5% off on the cubicle.com





cuber314159 said:


> Code 'alpha' for 5% off at speedcubing.org
> Source: alpha Cubers





TomTheCuber101 said:


> Code 'WILKINSON5' for 5% off at KewbzUK
> Source: My channel
> 
> Also sources for some others
> Gezza10: Gezza Cubing



All added



TomTheCuber101 said:


> PseudoGod: Tymon



Sorry, who is Tymon?


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Feb 8, 2020)

"Finale" doesn't work anymore


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sorry, who is Tymon?


Tymon Kolasinski from Poland


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> All added
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, who is Tymon?


Tymon Kolaninski, ER 3x3 single holder, Pyra avg WR holder


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 8, 2020)

Also Cubeorithms is NOT sponsored by TheCubicle.com, the discount code "Blue" doesn't work.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

curiousity2575 said:


> "Finale" doesn't work anymore



Fixed



fun at the joy said:


> Tymon Kolasinski from Poland





TomTheCuber101 said:


> Tymon Kolaninski, ER 3x3 single holder, Pyra avg WR holder



Okay, thanks. Any YouTube channel? It's currently linked to his WCA profile.



fun at the joy said:


> Also Cubeorithms is NOT sponsored by TheCubicle.com, the discount code "Blue" doesn't work.



Oh sorry, fixed.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sorry, who is Tymon?


An absolute cubing god


ProStar said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Tymon Kolasiński


Hi. Pyraminx World Champion Pyraminx World Record Holder 3x3 National Champion 2018 and 2019 Sponsored by: https://www.thecubicle.com/




www.youtube.com


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 8, 2020)

Some more Discount Codes:
Code "HERO" for 5% off on Speedcubeshop - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5kBtTNjyrwk7RtSE73Mr2w
Code "CubeHead" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9wvQsn9VGQsX9uFWEuQW4A
Code "WHITE" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3jBPk2Xk8nZiVrYs09eaUA
Code "skewbgod" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDiJu7Iar9zOJaFf5UM8hSA
Code "SCALPEL" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR2URbUb8pFkZ11TU36sVbQ/featured
Code "Kimchi" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCisTi7QuaSYUOGTir04gMLQ/featured
Code "INSANE" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/user/therubikscard101/featured
Code "kvscuber" for 5% off on CanCube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTklFbDfgm4KZsT9ei8S3dA/videos


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Some more Discount Codes:
> Code "HERO" for 5% off on Speedcubeshop - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5kBtTNjyrwk7RtSE73Mr2w
> Code "CubeHead" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9wvQsn9VGQsX9uFWEuQW4A
> Code "WHITE" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3jBPk2Xk8nZiVrYs09eaUA
> ...



Thanks! YouTube servers are down for me, I know that HERO is CubeSolveHero and that CubeHead is CubeHead, but who are the others?


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Thanks! YouTube servers are down for me, I know that HERO is CubeSolveHero and that CubeHead is CubeHead, but who are the others?


in the same order:
Zachary White 
Michal Rzewuski
Stanley Chapel
Asher Kim Magierek
INSANEcuber (Rami Sbahi)
KVS Cuber (Kyle Van Straaten)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> in the same order:
> Zachary White
> Michal Rzewuski
> Stanley Chapel
> ...



Awesome, thanks! All have been added


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 9, 2020)

Code " sq1god" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1uYxOArJRuSPrjfQcTiulA (Ramses Stub Detlefsen)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 9, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Code " sq1god" for 5% off on TheCubicle - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1uYxOArJRuSPrjfQcTiulA (Ramses Stub Detlefsen)



Added


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 9, 2020)

"cornercutter" gives you 5% off at CubeDepotUSA.com.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 9, 2020)

CornerCutter said:


> "cornercutter" gives you 5% off at CubeDepotUSA.com.



Added!


----------



## ChocoBlocko (Feb 15, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Also Cubeorithms is NOT sponsored by TheCubicle.com, the discount code "Blue" doesn't work.


Yeah its speedcubeshop.com, BLUE works on speedcubshop.com tho


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Feb 18, 2020)

Code CUBEROUS for 10% off at DailyPuzzles from YouTuber Cuberous


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 18, 2020)

Code "topfirst" gets you 5% off at TC. (John Gaynor)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Code CUBEROUS for 10% off at DailyPuzzles from YouTuber Cuberous





weatherman223 said:


> Code "topfirst" gets you 5% off at TC. (John Gaynor)



Both added


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 18, 2020)

Code "NathanWilson" for 10% off at Dailypuzzles - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTEr310P7d7LI1T3zbbk2oA


----------



## Hazel (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm pretty sure the TCK code is from the YouTuber TCKyewbs


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 19, 2020)

Code "TOMMYCHERRY" for 5% off on TheCubicle.com - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOh1PXtFpQhyHSGKYIYl2KQ


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Code "NathanWilson" for 10% off at Dailypuzzles - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTEr310P7d7LI1T3zbbk2oA





Aerma said:


> I'm pretty sure the TCK code is from the YouTuber TCKyewbs





fun at the joy said:


> Code "TOMMYCHERRY" for 5% off on TheCubicle.com - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOh1PXtFpQhyHSGKYIYl2KQ



Thanks! All added


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 19, 2020)

You can add the WECUBE code.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You can add the WECUBE code.



What website is it for?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What website is it for?


Speedcubing.org


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

The cubicle has weekly 7% discounts in their newsletter.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Feb 20, 2020)

I can't remember what the coupon was but I ordered from cubing out loud, and honey gave me a coupon that saved me like 5%. Somebody else can try to find it, just saying I know there is a coupon for their store too.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 20, 2020)

Code 'ALPHA' is for speedcubing.org, speedcubing.com is not a cube store.


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If you have any codes I'm missing, please comment the code, % off, and the source(i.e a specific youtube channel)
> If a code has a known expiration date(i.e "November" for TheCubicle, lasting until the end of November), please include that info
> If a code is missing and/or has incorrect info, please provide the info if possible
> New stores(if they have known coupons) will be added when info is provided
> ...


scs is 10%


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 21, 2020)

Code "SLOTH" for 5% off on speedcubing.org - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBMfzqrkAQZIrH-1aMiZeQQ


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 21, 2020)

Code “WECUBE” for 5% off entire order (besides shipping, handling, and tax) on speedcubing.org


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 23, 2020)

Code "Antonie" for 5% off on speedcubeshop.com - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPuxMhgorvRxuedLdWyACEA (Antonie Paterakis)


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

Bump, added a couple codes


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 31, 2020)

absoruud10 for 10% off at MoyuStore?
Also, I'm pretty sure the SCS codes give 10% off


----------



## ProStar (May 31, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> absoruud10 for 10% off at MoyuStore?



Added



WarriorCatCuber said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure the SCS codes give 10% off



Just checked, they're 5%


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 1, 2020)

I always use NathanWilson on The Cubicle


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Just checked, they're 5%


They used to be ten though, shame its five now.


----------



## Timoth3 (Jun 1, 2020)

Isn’t DGCUBES a discount code for cubedepot?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 1, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> Isn’t DGCUBES a discount code for cubedepot?


not sure if it still is but it might be


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 1, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> not sure if it still is but it might be


Did he lose his sponsorship or something?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 28, 2020)

Code "z3cubing" for the cubicle


----------



## Q-- (Jun 29, 2020)

CKSuperLevis for DailyPuzzles, that’s the code and his channel name (probably also 10%)


----------



## cfopboy (Jul 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If you have any codes I'm missing, please comment the code, % off, and the source(i.e a specific youtube channel)
> If a code has a known expiration date(i.e "November" for TheCubicle, lasting until the end of November), please include that info
> If a code is missing and/or has incorrect info, please provide the info if possible
> New stores(if they have known coupons) will be added when info is provided
> ...


can you use all of them? like for example the cubicle? or is there a limit to how many discount codes you can use


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 7, 2020)

cfopboy said:


> can you use all of them? like for example the cubicle? or is there a limit to how many discount codes you can use


you can only use 1 on your order

Sorry for double post but can't you use code ENCODED at SCS? Youtuber: Cubing Encoded


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 7, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> you can only use 1 on your order


Yeah or with enough codes you could get 100% off or more lol.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 8, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Code "z3cubing" for the cubicle





Q-- said:


> CKSuperLevis for DailyPuzzles, that’s the code and his channel name (probably also 10%)





CodingCuber said:


> Sorry for double post but can't you use code ENCODED at SCS? Youtuber: Cubing Encoded



All added!


----------



## Q-- (Jul 9, 2020)

“cm” for 5% off at TheCubicle, channel is Cube Master


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 9, 2020)

Q-- said:


> “cm” for 5% off at TheCubicle, channel is Cube Master


you came straight from that video right


----------



## Q-- (Jul 9, 2020)

Netrv Cubes said:


> you came straight from that video right


Yep I had nothing better to do


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jul 11, 2020)

Does anyone know if SCS has weekly codes that give 7% (or more) like the cubicle?


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 11, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Does anyone know if SCS has weekly codes that give 7% (or more) like the cubicle?


Sometimes they have promo codes such as a one at the beginning of quarantine which gave 10% off and a free lube with any purchase for the month of June. It's more like seasonally or on a special occasion.


----------



## Zubin Park (Jul 11, 2020)

And btw code "LCC" at the Cubicle. Yt is Lights Camera Cubing.


----------



## qwr (Jul 11, 2020)

See https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/wiki/discount_codes 

I believe zcube / ziicube used to have promocode zcube or sale, but I can't enter the codes now due to (I've emailed support about it)

(Btw they are having a big sale due to quarantine. The only downside is that shipping takes a long time and costs almost as much as the cubes themselves. But when they say wholesale prices they really mean it.)


----------



## Cubing5life (Jul 11, 2020)

I am not sure if anybody has asked this before, but does Cubezz have a discount code (because for some reason I‘m not able to subscribe to the newsletter)?


----------



## Rafaello (Jul 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> See https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/wiki/discount_codes
> 
> I believe zcube / ziicube used to have promocode zcube or sale, but I can't enter the codes now due to (I've emailed support about it)
> 
> (Btw they are having a big sale due to quarantine. The only downside is that shipping takes a long time and costs almost as much as the cubes themselves. But when they say wholesale prices they really mean it.)


On Ziicube, there isn't option to enter code because of the sale. When there is no sale, you can select 20% off subtotal in checkout.


----------



## qwr (Jul 11, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> On Ziicube, there isn't option to enter code because of the sale. When there is no sale, you can select 20% off subtotal in checkout.



Yeah I emailed support and they said the code is automatically applied now. I guess that means because of the sale.

There's also a VIP member option which multiplies the discount.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/hb86eo/_/fv7n2vk



Doctor_Hedron said:


> ZiiCube is by far the best for large orders, because shipping (per kilogram) goes down with more overall weight. There's no such thing as "free shipping", _EVER_. Stores that offer free shipping include the average/expected shipping cost into the item price, on the assumption that the average customer buys only 2-3 items. So, a purchase of just one lightweight item will be cheaper at Cubezz, but some 3 kilos of puzzles will be cheaper at ZiiCube.
> 
> Also, ZiiCube has a bulk discount - 2x copies of the same puzzle are sold at a lower price, 4x copies is the next discount tier, and 6x is the next one.
> 
> ...


----------



## qwr (Aug 1, 2020)

TheCubicle: CrazyCubingCarol https://www.youtube.com/c/CrazyCubingCarol


----------



## DemonicCuberad (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey @ProStar
There is the code Olor as well on dailypuzzle.com, afaik, the discount is equal to the discount with code tingman and TNL


----------



## ProStar (Sep 2, 2020)

qwr said:


> TheCubicle: CrazyCubingCarol https://www.youtube.com/c/CrazyCubingCarol





DemonicCuberad said:


> Hey @ProStar
> There is the code Olor as well on dailypuzzle.com, afaik, the discount is equal to the discount with code tingman and TNL



Both added.


----------



## gruuby (Sep 2, 2020)

Speedcubeshop: POG (cuber Brandon Nunez)


----------



## ProStar (Sep 2, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Speedcubeshop: POG (cuber Brandon Nunez)



Added


----------



## qwr (Sep 8, 2020)

Cuborithms uses discount code BLUE for a while now

Also The Cubicle has code cyoubx for https://m.youtube.com/user/cyoubx


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Plug



The Cubing Critics:

KewbzUK - "*CRITIC*" - X% Off 
GAN Online Shop - "*CUBECRITICS*" - 5% Off
DailyPuzzles - "*SCC10*" - 10% Off


----------



## ProStar (Sep 8, 2020)

qwr said:


> Cuborithms uses discount code BLUE for a while now
> 
> Also The Cubicle has code cyoubx for https://m.youtube.com/user/cyoubx



Added



Zain_A24 said:


> Spoiler: Plug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added, what do you want me to link? Currently it's your SS profile


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Added
> 
> 
> 
> Added, what do you want me to link? Currently it's your SS profile


How about the youtube channel?


----------



## ProStar (Sep 9, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> How about the youtube channel?



Does he have a YT channel? I know Mo does


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Does he have a YT channel? I know Mo does


They share it


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Does he have a YT channel? I know Mo does



Oof.
I do the editing. Mo does the recording. .


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 16, 2020)

Use code “WECUBE” for speedcubing.org


----------



## ProStar (Oct 16, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Use code “WECUBE” for speedcubing.org






ProStar said:


> *Speedcubing.org*
> 
> WeCube - 5% off



It was added a while ago:



WarriorCatCuber said:


> You can add the WECUBE code.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> It was added a while ago:



Added where?
Edit: found it

Also Alpha Cuber for speedcubing.org needs to be edited, the code still word with same percentage off, but he stepped down from co-owner, and [mention]cuber314159 [/mention] is the full owner now. I think code “DRE” is 5% off for speedcubing.org as well. List that one as the Owner of the company. Thanks!


----------



## Tabe (Oct 16, 2020)

New entry (both code and store):

Code "CoachTabe" will get you 10% off on RLCubeShop.com.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 16, 2020)

Code “RAZN” for dailypuzzles. It gives you 10% off.


----------



## ProStar (Oct 20, 2020)

LNBFilms said:


> Added where?
> Edit: found it
> 
> Also Alpha Cuber for speedcubing.org needs to be edited, the code still word with same percentage off, but he stepped down from co-owner, and [mention]cuber314159 [/mention] is the full owner now. I think code “DRE” is 5% off for speedcubing.org as well. List that one as the Owner of the company. Thanks!





Tabe said:


> New entry (both code and store):
> 
> Code "CoachTabe" will get you 10% off on RLCubeShop.com.



Added



LNBFilms said:


> Code “RAZN” for dailypuzzles. It gives you 10% off.



Who is that for?


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Added
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that for?



CubeRazn (YouTuber) He is great!

(Also you forgot to add “DRE”, for 5% off at Speedcubing.org. The Owner of the code is Dan/DRE Cubing. Aka the owner of the company. Thanks!)


----------



## ProStar (Oct 20, 2020)

LNBFilms said:


> CubeRazn (YouTuber) He is great!
> 
> (Also you forgot to add “DRE”, for 5% off at Speedcubing.org. The Owner of the code is Dan/DRE Cubing. Aka the owner of the company. Thanks!)



Added


----------



## qwr (Oct 20, 2020)

You listed BLUE twice for SCS. Anyhow I just checked and code REDVSBLUE still works


----------



## qwr (Oct 20, 2020)

you know I thought Kian was sponsored by SCS but I can't find a discount code. same for martin egdal


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 21, 2020)

Discount code GURU for 50 rupees off Store:Cubelelo.com and LOVECUBE05 FOR 5 % Same store


----------



## qwr (Oct 29, 2020)

EPPLEY is almost certainly this guy https://www.instagram.com/johneppley/ but weirdly enough he's not listed on the TeamCubicle site


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 29, 2020)

Discount code "GEO" for 5% off speedcubeshop. He is primarily a twitch streamer but also makes youtube videos and instagram posts.


----------



## qwr (Oct 29, 2020)

RICE at cubicle (https://www.instagram.com/cubed.rice/)


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 30, 2020)

Use code CUBELANG to get 50 off at the puzzle store, cubelelo.com


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 6, 2020)

DIWALI10 10% OFF only on 7 an 8th November Store Cubelelo.com


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 6, 2020)

CUBELANG coupon for cubelelo.com store again.

Also there are other codes like ALAIK50 and ARYANC50.


----------



## qwr (Nov 7, 2020)

CUTIECUBIE69 at the cubicle for 5% off (Cubehead's girlfriend cutie cubie)

not a joke, I tested it!


----------



## qwr (Dec 12, 2020)

CM for 5% at Cubicle (Youtuber Cube Master)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 12, 2020)

Also add in "NATHAN5" for Nathan Miles at TheCubicle (5%)
Channel - Nathan Miles - YouTube 

Our code has been updated to "CRITIC5" at KewbzUK and "CUBINGCRITICS" at TheCubicle (both 5%)
Channel - The Cubing Critics - YouTube 

Also, I noticed "JFCUBING" for JF Cubing since he recently got sponsored by TheCubicle (5%
Channel - JFCUBING - YouTube


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 12, 2020)

For KewbzUK there is BELGIANSC5, source Belgian Speedcuber


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvt7aefMC0KyK6Bg4sMcTSA


----------



## qwr (Dec 12, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Also, I noticed "JFCUBING" for JF Cubing since he recently got sponsored by TheCubicle (5%
> Channel - JFCUBING - YouTube


Another youtuber sponsored at 300 subs?? crazy


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 12, 2020)

qwr said:


> you know I thought Kian was sponsored by SCS but I can't find a discount code. same for martin egdal


btw martin has code "MEGDAL" I might not be right about the capitalization though


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

"briansun" at cubicle for 5% off https://www.youtube.com/c/BrianSunCubes

impressive for someone with 1k subs, joined yt less than 6 months ago, and has been to a total of two comps


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

qwr said:


> "briansun" at cubicle for 5% off https://www.youtube.com/c/BrianSunCubes
> 
> impressive for someone with 1k subs, joined yt less than 6 months ago, and has been to a total of two comps


They sponsor a lot of tiny channels. He is surprisingly well known for his sub count.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 20, 2020)

XMANSY10 for 10% off and 5 % cashback at Cubelelo.com


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 20, 2020)

Regarding the cubicle, Do any of you use the individual YouTube channel discount codes when ordering? I am a newsletter subscriber so there is always a 7% coupon in the newsletter available when I order but all the misc. channels the cubicle supports only offer 5% discount. I often find myself torn between saving the extra $$$ and choosing to use a code for a cuber I support for the sake of recognition with the cubicle (Z3, JRCuber, Cubehead, etc.) Curious how you all handle your transactions?!?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 20, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Regarding the cubicle, Do any of you use the individual YouTube channel discount codes when ordering? I am a newsletter subscriber so there is always a 7% coupon in the newsletter available when I order but all the misc. channels the cubicle supports only offer 5% discount. I often find myself torn between saving the extra $$$ and choosing to use a code for a cuber I support for the sake of recognition with the cubicle (Z3, JRCuber, Cubehead, etc.) Curious how you all handle your transactions?!?


I would always use the creator codes, as it supports them to keep creating, and isn't entertainment better than money?


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 20, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Regarding the cubicle, Do any of you use the individual YouTube channel discount codes when ordering? I am a newsletter subscriber so there is always a 7% coupon in the newsletter available when I order but all the misc. channels the cubicle supports only offer 5% discount. I often find myself torn between saving the extra $$$ and choosing to use a code for a cuber I support for the sake of recognition with the cubicle (Z3, JRCuber, Cubehead, etc.) Curious how you all handle your transactions?!?


If my order isn't too big, I'll use the creator codes since the difference isn't too much (usually a couple of cents); however, for larger orders, I tend to use the 7% code. Not using the creator code doesn't mean I don't support them, for I still watch their videos all the way through, like, and comment on the videos (which helps them out tremendously). I'm just a 15 y/o kid trying to save some money while I can, you know.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 20, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> If my order isn't too big, I'll use the creator codes since the difference isn't too much (usually a couple of cents); however, for larger orders, I tend to use the 7% code. Not using the creator code doesn't mean I don't support them, for I still watch their videos all the way through, like, and comment on the videos (which helps them out tremendously). I'm just a 15 y/o kid trying to save some money while I can, you know.


Yeah true


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 20, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Regarding the cubicle, Do any of you use the individual YouTube channel discount codes when ordering? I am a newsletter subscriber so there is always a 7% coupon in the newsletter available when I order but all the misc. channels the cubicle supports only offer 5% discount. I often find myself torn between saving the extra $$$ and choosing to use a code for a cuber I support for the sake of recognition with the cubicle (Z3, JRCuber, Cubehead, etc.) Curious how you all handle your transactions?!?


It really depends. If the 7% code will bump me below the $45 for free shipping, then I will use one of the 5% codes (I haven’t placed an order since @Nmile7300 got sponsored, but I will use his code from now on). But with the occasional $60+ order, I will for sure use the 7%.


rubik2005 said:


> Not using the creator code doesn't mean I don't support them, for I still watch their videos all the way through, like, and comment on the videos (which helps them out tremendously). I'm just a 15 y/o kid trying to save some money while I can, you know.


Same.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 20, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> If my order isn't too big, I'll use the creator codes since the difference isn't too much (usually a couple of cents); however, for larger orders, I tend to use the 7% code. Not using the creator code doesn't mean I don't support them, for I still watch their videos all the way through, like, and comment on the videos (which helps them out tremendously). I'm just a 15 y/o kid trying to save some money while I can, you know.


This is my philosophy too. With small orders I use the creator code. WhenI can save $5+ I’ve used the 7% code. I’ve also used the 5% codes to stay above the free shipping cutoff.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 20, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> XMANSY10 for 10% off and 5 % cashback at Cubelelo.com



Who is it from?


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

I have an admission: for big orders and cubes I don't want immediately, I order from Chinese sites like ziicube and cubezz. You will save a lot more than 7%. That being said when I order from the cubicle I usually forget that the 7% code exists and put in a random code of a youtuber I follow.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Who is it from?


Just a Christmas code


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

@ProStar please add MEGDAL to list of SCS codes. It supports Martin Egdal.


----------



## qwr (Jan 19, 2021)

"GELCUBES" 5% at cubicle https://youtube.com/channel/UC7WzE-abJ7IhC2EwPxXy-3A

this is a pretty tiny channel rn. 266 subs and videos avg about 100 views


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> "GELCUBES" 5% at cubicle https://youtube.com/channel/UC7WzE-abJ7IhC2EwPxXy-3A
> 
> this is a pretty tiny channel rn. 266 subs and videos avg about 100 views


Interesting, expect that channel to grow fast like cubehead did?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 19, 2021)

@ProStar you should add that you get a cubehead logo next to his code.


----------



## qwr (Jan 22, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> Interesting, expect that channel to grow fast like cubehead did?


Nope. Cubehead has a unique vlog style that has lots of entertaining editing is is overall entertaining in content and ideas. Gelcubes seems like a typical channel. 



MJS Cubing said:


> @ProStar you should add that you get a cubehead logo next to his code.


This applies to all YouCubers with logos.



> Here’s a list of our featured content creators and their codes:
> BrodytheCuber ➤ brodythecuber
> CubeHead ➤ cubehead
> Cyoubx ➤ cyoubx
> ...


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> Nope. Cubehead has a unique vlog style that has lots of entertaining editing is is overall entertaining in content and ideas. Gelcubes seems like a typical channel.
> 
> 
> This applies to all YouCubers with logos.


pretty sure thats just for this week though.


----------



## qwr (Jan 22, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> pretty sure thats just for this week though.



Just below the list of youcubers



> When does this event end, you might ask? Never! These logos will be available with the discount codes indefinitely. Thanks so much for supporting our wonderful content creators!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> @ProStar you should add that you get a cubehead logo next to his code.





qwr said:


> This applies to all YouCubers with logos.



Added


----------



## qwr (Jan 22, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Added


You missed a few I mentioned, including Brian Sun


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2021)

qwr said:


> You missed a few I mentioned, including Brian Sun



I believe they've all been added


----------



## Scollier (Jan 23, 2021)

Code "OWEN" is now active at the Cubicle. You should add that.


----------



## qwr (Jan 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> RICE at cubicle (https://www.instagram.com/cubed.rice/)





qwr said:


> CUTIECUBIE69 at the cubicle for 5% off (Cubehead's girlfriend cutie cubie)
> 
> not a joke, I tested it!





ProStar said:


> I believe they've all been added


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 24, 2021)

Discount code RAIN for the youtuber Cubing in the Rain (5% off at TheCubicle.us)


----------



## qwr (Jan 24, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Discount code RAIN for the youtuber Cubing in the Rain


which store?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 24, 2021)

qwr said:


> which store?


Edited.

Also, discount codes "cube.be.cubed.justin" and "cube.be.cubed.kayden" for 5% off at CubingOutLoud.com (youtubers CUBE.BE.CUBED)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 25, 2021)

I think they've all been added now.


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2021)

yt has been recommending me smaller youtubers now

use discount code "DRAGON" at checkout on speedcubeshop for 5% off all orders!


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UChKBsYSCf8Cvl3JoyVEGu_Q



351 subs


----------



## qwr (Feb 3, 2021)

Livia for 5% at SCS (Livia Kleiner)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Feb 3, 2021)

"HUMBLECUBER" for 5% off on tc


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 3, 2021)

7% off at the cubicle code: "uv"
Free logo bonus. Just say in requests.
Valid only this week


----------



## qwr (Feb 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 7% off at the cubicle code: "uv"
> Free logo bonus. Just say in requests.
> Valid only this week


they have a newsletter discount code every week. I don't think those belong on this list


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 3, 2021)

there is 5% discount code at scs called "reddit"


----------



## qwr (Feb 3, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> there is 5% discount code at scs called "reddit"


oh yeah. add the r/cubers discount codes @ProStar

also PARADOX 5% at SCS (ParadoxCubing)


----------



## qwr (Feb 8, 2021)

TC 'Kadthecuber'
1.5k subs and high quality editing and footage


also you spelled Rasmus's name wrong lol


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 11, 2021)

Codes 'OWEN' and 'MICAH' no longer work, Owen is now sponsored by the cubicle.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 11, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> Codes 'OWEN' and 'MICAH' no longer work, Owen is now sponsored by the cubicle.


Congrats!


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 11, 2021)

ProStar said:


> If you have any codes I'm missing, please comment the code, % off, and the source(i.e a specific youtube channel)
> If a code is missing and/or has incorrect info, please provide the info if possible
> Codes with a known expiration date (i.e "November" for TheCubicle, lasting until the end of November) will not be included
> New stores(if they have known coupons) will be added when info is provided
> ...


You can add code: humblecuber to the list of Cubicle codes for 5% off
The sponsorship was for my YT channel: https://youtube.com/humblecuber


----------



## ProStar (Feb 11, 2021)

All codes added.


----------



## qwr (Feb 16, 2021)

idk how I missed this, but Lucas Etter has code 'tpsking' at Cubicle


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 16, 2021)

i dont have the links but can tell you where to find
Seung Hyuk Nahms youtube channel
Mats Valk Youtube Channel
Derpy Cuber channel


----------



## qwr (Feb 21, 2021)

"LUKEGARRETT" for 5% off The Cubicle


----------



## qwr (Feb 21, 2021)

Agam Chawla said:


> i dont have the links but can tell you where to find
> Seung Hyuk Nahms youtube channel
> Mats Valk Youtube Channel
> Derpy Cuber channel



Codes, all for cubicle:
cubicstar27 (he is going to Korean army but I assume the code will still work)
valk (retired?)
DERPYCUBER (maybe quitting yt)


----------



## qwr (Mar 19, 2021)

maxsiauw at cubicle


----------



## qwr (Apr 3, 2021)

javacuber at scs
dana at tc (dana yi, new sponsoree?)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> javacuber at scs
> dana at tc (dana yi, new sponsoree?)


No, Dana has been sponsored for a long time, I think.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> "LUKEGARRETT" for 5% off The Cubicle





qwr said:


> Codes, all for cubicle:
> cubicstar27 (he is going to Korean army but I assume the code will still work)
> valk (retired?)
> DERPYCUBER (maybe quitting yt)





qwr said:


> maxsiauw at cubicle





qwr said:


> javacuber at scs
> dana at tc (dana yi, new sponsoree?)


nice quad post. Also how recent is javacuber?


----------



## qwr (Apr 4, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> nice quad post. Also how recent is javacuber?


[email protected] isn't updating the list...

java cuber is announced 1 month ago


----------



## qwr (May 3, 2021)

"david" as SCS - David Epstein


----------



## qwr (May 10, 2021)

I found this from r/cubers: @thedukeofcubes on instagram, with really impressive cube patterns 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/n8izlj

code THEDUKE at SCS. I'm probably missing other instagram people because I dont use it


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 10, 2021)

ProStar said:


> *MoYuStore*
> 
> AbsoRuud10 - 10% off (Cuber Ruud Pollé) [Only works on orders $30+]



My code got changed to be 10% off on all orders and not just 30+ and I have an affiliate link which can be found in my profile here and my instagram profile @coffeecuber.


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2021)

AbsoRuud said:


> My code got changed to be 10% off on all orders and not just 30+ and I have an affiliate link which can be found in my profile here and my instagram profile @coffeecuber.



Updated. I'll add @qwr's codes soon (probably a couple days)


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 11, 2021)

I got my Cubicle discount code changed from HumbleCuber to humble

Please edit my code


----------



## qwr (May 17, 2021)

Idk how I missed this but CUBASTIC is sponsored by cubicle. He is actually their biggest sponsoree channel, with 800k subs on his English channel and 1.7M on his Russian channel Евгений Бондаренко³ (amazing how there's a cubing channel with 1.7M subs I've never heard of)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 11, 2021)

Ram Thakkar is sponsored by sCs. Discount code "ram" for 10% off


----------



## qwr (Jul 24, 2021)

I just found about another youcuber JS cuber who has 234K subs. The reason I don't know about him is because his videos are in Spanish!

code jscuber at the cubicle


btw I suggest making the data into a table for easier reading


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 24, 2021)

Guys guys if you just use honey it will show all the discount codes you can use at checkout


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jul 24, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Guys guys if you just use honey it will show all the discount codes you can use at checkout


----------



## qwr (Jul 24, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> View attachment 16441



why do I have to see this guy's stupid face everywhere


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 4, 2021)

ProStar said:


> aryan50 - 5% off (Unknown Source)


Aryan Chabbra


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 12, 2021)

There’s now a code Tingboy at Daily Puzzles!


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 14, 2021)

Is there a known code for Cubeless.at ?


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 15, 2021)

ProStar said:


> If you have any codes I'm missing, please comment the code, % off, and the source(i.e a specific youtube channel)
> If a code is missing and/or has incorrect info, please provide the info if possible
> Codes with a known expiration date (i.e "November" for TheCubicle, lasting until the end of November) will not be included
> New stores(if they have known coupons) will be added when info is provided
> ...


King50 for Cubelelo is missing


----------



## Cube Voodoo (Jun 10, 2022)

ProStar said:


> If you have any codes I'm missing, please comment the code, % off, and the source(i.e a specific youtube channel)
> If a code is missing and/or has incorrect info, please provide the info if possible
> Codes with a known expiration date (i.e "November" for TheCubicle, lasting until the end of November) will not be included
> New stores(if they have known coupons) will be added when info is provided
> ...


Tingboy 10% off, (YouTuber Tingman)


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 10, 2022)

There now TeboeCubes sponsored by daily puzzles right @teboecubes


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 10, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> There now TeboeCubes sponsored by daily puzzles right @teboecubes


Yes! You can use the code "TEBOE" at dailypuzzles.com.au for 5% off


----------



## Anthony Dial (Jun 10, 2022)

ProStar said:


> If you have any codes I'm missing, please comment the code, % off, and the source(i.e a specific youtube channel)
> If a code is missing and/or has incorrect info, please provide the info if possible
> Codes with a known expiration date (i.e "November" for TheCubicle, lasting until the end of November) will not be included
> New stores(if they have known coupons) will be added when info is provided
> ...


Jeez how much time did that take you found every site lol


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 11, 2022)

Anthony Dial said:


> Jeez how much time did that take you found every site lol


The 'Edited' means it's a community effort, not one person writing one Post for hours.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 13, 2022)

All properly submitted codes have been added.



Anthony Dial said:


> Jeez how much time did that take you found every site lol



Almost all the codes are community-submitted, so I only need to confirm that they work, add them to the post, and link them to their source



Cubing Forever said:


> Aryan Chabbra



What code is associated with that youtuber?



cuberbutnotacuber said:


> King50 for Cubelelo is missing



Do you know the source of that code?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 16, 2022)

ProStar said:


> What code is associated with that youtuber?


 His videos say ARYANC50 at Cubelelo for 50 Rs off


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 16, 2022)

ProStar said:


> If you have any codes I'm missing, please comment the code, % off, and the source(i.e a specific youtube channel)
> If a code is missing and/or has incorrect info, please provide the info if possible
> Codes with a known expiration date (i.e "November" for TheCubicle, lasting until the end of November) will not be included
> New stores(if they have known coupons) will be added when info is provided
> ...


Thecubingjedi: Matty Hiroto Inaba is not added i see…


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 8, 2022)

Cubertime just came out. There's a coupon that gives 10% off for new customers.
The coupon is, believe it or not CUBERTIME. The source was the website itself. I have no idea if the store is legit since I live in england but i thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 8, 2022)

Tecknet said:


> Cubertime just came out. There's a coupon that gives 10% off for new customers.
> The coupon is, believe it or not CUBERTIME. The source was the website itself. I have no idea if the store is legit since I live in england but i thought it was worth mentioning.


I have serious doubts about that store for various reasons


----------



## Tecknet (Jul 8, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I have serious doubts about that store for various reasons


I honestly have no idea if its legit, if there proof that it isn't?


----------

